# How much have you spent on PC?



## slatka (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm curious to see how much people have spent on pocket camp as we all know it is absurdly expensive to buy leaf tickets but i end up spending a lot on it every few weeks just to try and attempt at getting the items i want. Do you guys spend money on the game? If so what do you think about the prices and how much have you spent on it?


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 11, 2019)

I've spent maybe about 10 or 20 dollars. I like the game so I wanted to support it, but I don't believe in buying loot boxes, so I just bought a few leaf ticket event packs during the anniversary event. The only cookies I buy are the 5000 bell ones.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 11, 2019)

I haven't spent any actual money on the game yet but I'm considering buying some leaf tickets as there are some things I reaaaally want.


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 11, 2019)

I think around 10 - 20 euros. 

Bough leaf tickets to buy some cookies, but I try not to spend too much money on it.


----------



## ESkill (Mar 11, 2019)

I haven't spent any money on it in a long time because I've become frustrated with it. But over the course I've spent a little over 100 bucks haha. I bought leaf tickets so I could get terrain (I really wanted the whole Halloween terrain set) and I did spend leaf tickets on fortune cookies back in the day. But I've since decided I'll only use my leaf tickets on guaranteed items, and I haven't spent any money. They've actually been pretty generous with leaf tickets lately, I was able to get the fairy backdrop terrain with free leaf tickets.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2019)

I think I've spent about $50 at this point.  Fortune cookies are the number one culprit, since I can usually resist the terrains and I don't tend to buy the NPC furniture.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 11, 2019)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who has spent quite a bit. I don't know excactly, and tbh I'm not sure if I do wanna know. I remember cleaning my room one day finding 3 or 4 google play cards, and usually I will spend anywhere from 10-28 dollars. To be fair, I was given a 10$ card from Xmas a long time ago that I ended up using in the Marshal cookie the very first time it came out. Cookies are the main reason why I buy leaf tickets with cash.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2019)

I've spent about $3 on the game, just during events to get extra leaf tickets and event material like the kaleidoclover.


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 11, 2019)

I think I've spent overall ?10-?15? Mostly from one of the cookies trying to get a certain item that I finally got, so I very rarely buy anything now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 11, 2019)

I've spent nothing

let's just ignore the fact that I've not even downloaded the game to begin with


----------



## slatka (Mar 12, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who has spent quite a bit. I don't know excactly, and tbh I'm not sure if I do wanna know. I remember cleaning my room one day finding 3 or 4 google play cards, and usually I will spend anywhere from 10-28 dollars. To be fair, I was given a 10$ card from Xmas a long time ago that I ended up using in the Marshal cookie the very first time it came out. Cookies are the main reason why I buy leaf tickets with cash.



Yeah cookies are sort of my weakness well anything animal crossing is >.< i always end up splurging on new release cookies i don't even want to look at my bank statements i'm sure i'd end up having a breakdown 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think I've spent about $50 at this point.  Fortune cookies are the number one culprit, since I can usually resist the terrains and I don't tend to buy the NPC furniture.



That's a decent amount not too much and not nothing yeah i don't think i have ever bought any type of NPC furniture but i have bought a few terrains till this point 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Phawnix said:


> I've spent maybe about 10 or 20 dollars. I like the game so I wanted to support it, but I don't believe in buying loot boxes, so I just bought a few leaf ticket event packs during the anniversary event. The only cookies I buy are the 5000 bell ones.



I really like the 5000 bell cookies and they're appearing more and more often recently or it just seems like it... either way its nice


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 12, 2019)

I spent a little when it first came out. Maybe $20? If that? I don't remember what it was for. Probably the K.K. Slider chair or something. Now that I missed a bunch of items in my PC absensce I don't care about completion and won't spend any more.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 12, 2019)

$100 BUT BUT BUT it was all money from Google Play gift cards I received for Christmas + Birthdays, I have not spent a single cent of my own cash!!

The sad thing is I spent most of that money on fortune cookies and didn't even get what I wanted


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 12, 2019)

I haven't spent any money on it. I'm just too cheap! However, if they make a louis vuitton, or Chanel or designer items I might be tempted!!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 14, 2019)

About $50 AUD in total ($40 USD??), for the sole reason of fortune cookies. I tell myself it was 'to support the developers', when realistically I was just a bit desperate for the Lily hydrangea and Roald beach cookies lol. I don't plan on spending anymore money though, I hope.


----------



## slatka (Mar 14, 2019)

Heyden said:


> About $50 AUD in total ($40 USD??), for the sole reason of fortune cookies. I tell myself it was 'to support the developers', when realistically I was just a bit desperate for the Lily hydrangea and Roald beach cookies lol. I don't plan on spending anymore money though, I hope.



Haha yeah that's what i tell myself too "to support the developers" trying to make myself feel better before spending $60 AUD on a phone game although if i get all the items i want i'm content, if i don't that's when i feel guilty about splurging that cash.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 14, 2019)

I've probably spent between $10-$15 on Pocket Camp, all of which was spent on the game before they started moving more heavily toward Leaf Ticket dependent items. Once I saw the direction they were taking the game, I pretty much stopped spending money on it.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 14, 2019)

I haven't spent anything.. I was thinking about it though since I enjoy the game and I do want to "invest" in it somehow, but the odds of the fortune cookies are so absurd and irritate me to the point where I don't want to spend any real money on them. If there was a way to be sure that you'd get at least one item you'd like for every bundle of 5 cookies you get, I would. But not like this.. I'd feel really bad if I spent $15 on a few cookies and got nothing I actually really wanted.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 14, 2019)

i'm not sure i want to research on how much exactly i've spent but probably around ?75 which is disgusting and i hate myself, i just can't resist some of the cute items.. and lately everything has been so cute.. and in my defence, after my 7 sleds incident from the fauna cookie, i think i deserved to spend some of my own cash to make myself feel better


----------



## ESkill (Mar 14, 2019)

I just want to add, as long as you're not neglecting bills or getting into financial dire straits, you shouldn't feel guilty about what you spend your money on! If you have the extra money and it makes you happy, go for it! We all work hard for our money and we deserve to buy what we want haha. 
People always say it's dumb to spend money on digital items but I don't see it any different than something physical. The way I see it, my house could burn down or someone could rob me so even physical items are fleeting. And I get to log on to my account every day and set up my campsite with all these cool items that I like and it makes me happy. Life is too short to feel guilty over things that make us happy, so I'm gonna spend some money on leaf tickets and eat dessert.


----------



## slatka (Mar 15, 2019)

ESkill said:


> I just want to add, as long as you're not neglecting bills or getting into financial dire straits, you shouldn't feel guilty about what you spend your money on! If you have the extra money and it makes you happy, go for it!



I like the way you put this, I agree even though it's difficult to not feel guilty sometimes i think the main reason is how expensive leaf tickets can be and then you find yourself spending over $50 at once haha


----------



## petaltail (Mar 15, 2019)

i've never spent money on it and i don't plan to lol
even though there are items in acpc that i'd like to get, i generally don't like spending money on extra stuff in games tbh!


----------



## slatka (Mar 15, 2019)

petaltail said:


> i've never spent money on it and i don't plan to lol
> even though there are items in acpc that i'd like to get, i generally don't like spending money on extra stuff in games tbh!



I'm glad i wish that i could just resist spending money on pocket camp!


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 16, 2019)

I've spent maybe $8 a while ago.
I don't really put money into mobile games, as they are something I don't tend to keep up with that much.

I did it for a flower event, I believe but don't remember. You can save up leaf tickets easily, which I do enjoy about the game, so it is possible to still get fortune cookies.


----------



## amemome (Mar 17, 2019)

a lot... not sure how much but definitely a lot more than i should have. it much more back when I had a full-time job, but now that i'm back in school, definitely less than before.

I think the only types of limited content I didn't spend leaf tickets and IRL money on is/was the Mario/Splatoon stuff.

Otherwise I do find it satisfying to collect the leaf ticket content and do invest a bit into collecting.


----------



## slatka (Mar 18, 2019)

amemome said:


> a lot... not sure how much but definitely a lot more than i should have. it much more back when I had a full-time job, but now that i'm back in school, definitely less than before.
> 
> I think the only types of limited content I didn't spend leaf tickets and IRL money on is/was the Mario/Splatoon stuff.
> 
> Otherwise I do find it satisfying to collect the leaf ticket content and do invest a bit into collecting.



Yeah that's like me honestly i find myself spending money all the time on pc if i want something in game i'm probably going to spend so much until i get it not the best thing to do but yeah


----------



## LunarMako (Mar 18, 2019)

No more then $35-$40 (Canadian) I would say. I love Animal Crossing and would love who have all the fortune cookies, but I am not willing to spend too much money on a mobile game. Nor do I have that much money to spend on it. 

I would rather pay the amount for a new good game (like them making another Animal Crossing game for 3DS). I doubt that will happen now that they have the switch. I want a switch, but not sure when I will ever get it. 

I think the prices are a little high considering how many tickets you need for some items. If you want the special items with the special characters, they have cost up to 350 leaf tickets. That is over half of the leaf tickets when you spend $28.99 on the package to get 600.


----------



## amemome (Mar 18, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> No more then $35-$40 (Canadian) I would say. I love Animal Crossing and would love who have all the fortune cookies, but I am not willing to spend too much money on a mobile game. Nor do I have that much money to spend on it.
> 
> I would rather pay the amount for a new good game (like them making another Animal Crossing game for 3DS). I doubt that will happen now that they have the switch. I want a switch, but not sure when I will ever get it.
> 
> I think the prices are a little high considering how many tickets you need for some items. If you want the special items with the special characters, they have cost up to 350 leaf tickets. That is over half of the leaf tickets when you spend $28.99 on the package to get 600.



You're absolutely right, and I think that's a great way to think about it-- investing on a good game instead of spending $$ each time and having that add up... darned microtransactions!! truly a dangerous trap, especially if you've got your money credentials easily accessible.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 19, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> No more then $35-$40 (Canadian) I would say. I love Animal Crossing and would love who have all the fortune cookies, but I am not willing to spend too much money on a mobile game. Nor do I have that much money to spend on it.
> 
> I would rather pay the amount for a new good game (like them making another Animal Crossing game for 3DS). I doubt that will happen now that they have the switch. I want a switch, but not sure when I will ever get it.
> 
> I think the prices are a little high considering how many tickets you need for some items. If you want the special items with the special characters, they have cost up to 350 leaf tickets. That is over half of the leaf tickets when you spend $28.99 on the package to get 600.



So true, when you look at it that way it really makes you think twice. I'm not sure how many people would purchase the special characters if they were actually labeled "$15".

I think I'd also be willing to purchase more if I would earn more leaf tickets through gameplay. Just the fact that they make it so hard to obtain them through gameplay makes me hesitant. I'd rather have paid for downloading the game with more chances to earn the leaf tickets, than have a free game download and then a ton of micro transactions that only seem to grow and grow..


----------



## slatka (Mar 19, 2019)

Nougat said:


> So true, when you look at it that way it really makes you think twice. I'm not sure how many people would purchase the special characters if they were actually labeled "$15".
> 
> I think I'd also be willing to purchase more if I would earn more leaf tickets through gameplay. Just the fact that they make it so hard to obtain them through gameplay makes me hesitant. I'd rather have paid for downloading the game with more chances to earn the leaf tickets, than have a free game download and then a ton of micro transactions that only seem to grow and grow..



I think earning leaf tickets was super easy when you first start playing because of a few 'stretch goals' and levelling up was really easy now that i'm level 101 i'm just so drained from taking so long to level up and getting 10 leaf tickets, now I rely on the events though you can manage to get a bit of leaf tickets completing events and stuff and buying of course (which drains my bank account) lol


----------



## seliph (Mar 19, 2019)

i haven't spent a dime and i intend to keep it that way, it's not worth it at all imo


----------



## slatka (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah that's understandable.. i don't think its worth the money either but i always spend my money on unnecessary things so oops.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 10, 2019)

i?ve probably spent around $20 in total? i don?t plan on spending any more, though.


----------



## auroral (Apr 10, 2019)

I've not spent anything! Partially because I'm broke irl but partially bc I don't.... actually feel the need to spend money on leaf tickets. There aren't usually that many items that I feel I absolutely HAVE to have, either craftable or from cookies, but I've been pretty lucky, for the most part, when it comes to the handful I _have_ really wanted. 

In general, most apps I play I play as a f2p player. The exception is love nikki. But even that I've been trying to spend less on, and I haven't made a purchase in months, I believe.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 10, 2019)

I haven't spent anything, and I really don't intend to. Most of the time I have enough Leaf Tickets to get items I actually want with them, and I don't have any intention to buy things I don't want or need. My Leaf Tickets purchases are limited to special guests and the occasional cookie box, sometimes the fishing tournament if I don't have time.


----------



## leerie (Apr 14, 2019)

i haven't spent anything and probably never will. i just get salty when i run out of leaf tickets


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2019)

i have not spent anything and do not plan on doing so ever. if i really really really want something i guess i'll just have to save up leaf tickets in game.


----------



## slatka (Apr 20, 2019)

leerie said:


> i haven't spent anything and probably never will. i just get salty when i run out of leaf tickets



yes i so agree, i get really salty when i run out of leaf tickets and especially if i buy them i'm like great got none again lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> i have not spent anything and do not plan on doing so ever. if i really really really want something i guess i'll just have to save up leaf tickets in game.



really wish i could have this mindset and not spend my cash on micro-transactions lol.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 5, 2019)

I haven't spent any money yet, I wanna see how long I can go without spending any real world money.


----------



## lexy_ (Nov 6, 2019)

I've spent nothing because I used 500 leaf tickets on cookies and I didn't even get what I wanted...so frustrated. I really hope that cookies system won't exist in new horizon.
Buying cookies with bells is enough for me now.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 6, 2019)

lexy_ said:


> I've spent nothing because I used 500 leaf tickets on cookies and I didn't even get what I wanted...so frustrated. I really hope that cookies system won't exist in new horizon.
> Buying cookies with bells is enough for me now.



Argh, that must be frustrating! I mean 500 LTs is a lot. This is why I'll only splurge on a cookie if I know for sure that I want the whole collection of items instead of just one or two pieces. I've stupidly done it before and only ever got duplicates of the items I wasn't interested in, it was a complete waste.

I haven't actually spent anything, maybe once in the future but so far all my leaf tickets have been earned from playing the game everyday. It's definitely a good way to support the game though as someone mentioned a few posts ago.


----------



## FairyGardens7 (Nov 7, 2019)

I don't play PC anymore because my tablet and phone no longer can play it, but before that I probably spent around 20 dollars on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2019)

$50 on this account maybe, mostly to get something nice for the event+ some reissue items rn. 

Unless they'd return Julian, Diana, or Lily cookies I probably won't spend more though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

$50 on this account maybe, mostly to get something nice for the event+ some reissue items rn. 

Unless they'd return Julian, Diana, or Lily cookies I probably won't spend more though.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing.

If there is one thing I will never do when it comes to PC, then spending money into it, even if I have to renounce on any of those fancy new items they add.


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Nov 22, 2019)

Nothing right now (because I have no money to my name (*^▽^*) but they mightttttt make a dime off of me this time with pocket camp club (which is pretty ironic because I'm very against the idea of it) and I'd never buy leaf tickets just to support the app because I hate it kinda, I don't need to spend any more money on animal crossing when they're going to rob $60 off of me in March


----------



## Catharina (Nov 22, 2019)

2.18 euro  lol I really wanted leaf tickets oof


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 16, 2020)

Not a dime. I dropped the game entirely pretty quickly.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

i actually haven’t spent anything - i’ve been tempted to buy leaf tickets but since i have a habit of quitting mobile games a week or so after beginning to play them, i figure it’s wise if i don’t spend any money on it lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 19, 2020)

#shame

I spent $3.99 for one month of the membership because I got hooked into having my favorite villager walk around and basically do the events for me.

I've probably spent an additional $100 on bundle packs with tickets/event items. 


NO MORE


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 20, 2020)

I spent less than 5 euros, it's on the leaf tickets discount pack and no more. ٩( ｡•́‿•̀｡ )


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 20, 2020)

i bought two months of the cheaper membership before cancelling and that's all


----------



## Senni (Feb 20, 2020)

I just downloaded the game today and I'm considering spending money on it... LOL but thankfully nothing yet!


----------



## NessSuccess (Feb 28, 2020)

I've spent like $8 - bought the happy camper assistant pass or whatever it's called. I refuse to spend a lot of money on the game- leaf tickets are crazy expensive.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think I've spent about $50 at this point.  Fortune cookies are the number one culprit, since I can usually resist the terrains and I don't tend to buy the NPC furniture.



Ok yeah my total spent is like double that at this point. Whoops...


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2020)

Back when I still played, I think I spent around $5-10? It was leftover on an itunes giftcard.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't think I've spent anymore than around ?30
Those Hello Kitty items really got me.


----------



## Senni (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm now at 8 dollars... &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 3, 2020)

I haven't really spent that much money. I would buy  a leaf ticket pack here and there, but now that I'm playing reguaraly I don't really need to buy any because I keep getting them pretty steadily. I also don't spend them that often, so I can stash a bunch by the time something I actually want become available.


----------



## Carole (Mar 3, 2020)

I have played it every day since about a month after it began, and I have spent a grand total of.....  $0.00

As soon as ACNH is released, I'll probably never go back to Pocket Camp.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 4, 2020)

Carole said:


> I have played it every day since about a month after it began, and I have spent a grand total of.....  $0.00
> 
> *As soon as ACNH is released, I'll probably never go back to Pocket Camp*.



So with you. I haven’t launched the game in a week now and won’t be buying anything else.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2020)

i still haven't spent anything on this game, despite playing it almost every single day for 2.5 years. yay


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 7, 2020)

Honestly I have spent well over $500 but refuse to put in another dime to this app. I have bought the big leaf ticket packs several times and during events have bought ALL the smaller packs for pollination etc. I am disgusted with the amount I have spent. I won't even look at the fortune cookie items if I can help it, I don't want to know because when I see it then I want it, and I have spent way too much on this app as it is.
People say the app isn't a money maker, and the devs need to eat etc etc...yeah plenty spend $10 here or there but there are others of us that spend a ridiculous amount on it...trust and believe they are making plenty on this app.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 11, 2020)

Nothing. I'm generally a patient person so don't care about waiting for things to be crafted. Also, I'm not a completionist so I don't care about having everything. 

So yeah, I'm probably not the developers' target audience. Their little mind tricks haven't worked!


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 11, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Nothing. I'm generally a patient person so don't care about waiting for things to be crafted. Also, I'm not a completionist so I don't care about having everything.
> 
> So yeah, I'm probably not the developers' target audience. Their little mind tricks haven't worked!



I aspire to be more like you, no joke...they suck me in with all the cute crap and I want all the things!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 11, 2020)

I haven't spent anything although I haven't played it very religiously. I don't mind waiting for crafts and although I like to complete events, no items look that appealing to me where I'm willing to put real money into it. It's just an app that I'd like to pick up every now and again when I'm bored.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

I bought one of the special summer or anniversary bundles (I dont remember which one) that was a really good deal. I normal never spend real life money on virtual games but made an exception this one time because I wanted this some items really badly from the kerropi fortune cookies. I think it was only 5 or 7 dollars or something and I got a decent amount of leaf tickets. It was exciting, but now I don't play the game any more and kind of wish I didn't spend money on it, even if it was no more than 7 dollars.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 17, 2020)

I spent $1.99 when it first launched, and nothing since. 
While I do want all of the cute items, I go on hiatus with it far too often to justify spending any rl money on it.


----------



## arbra (Mar 18, 2020)

Early on I spent WAY too much.  I mean WAY too much.  Within the last year I have spent nothing.  The big think that helped me was when they started to do the events way to close together along with the way to many cookie releases.  Once I could not get everything, then it was easier for me to stop throwing money at the game.

Would probably not change if I had to go back as I feel that a few purchases show that you enjoy the game (I mean look, some of us are buying the New Horizon and this game was free), but I would probably not try for all of the cookies that I did before.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 18, 2020)

0 dollars


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 18, 2020)

I bought a bunch of leaf tickets one time, although I’m not sure exactly how much. I didn’t know if I would even end up using them all, but I was enjoying the game and wanted to give Nintendo something for their efforts.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 19, 2020)

According to my emails, I’ve spent a little over $50... thankfully it was all gift money ^^;


----------



## peachblush (Mar 19, 2020)

Nothing. I think you get already enough for free.


----------



## help with login (Mar 19, 2020)

Been playing off and on since launch and I've spent $0


----------

